# End of semester countdown!



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Because I love a good countdown.

Before I finish the semester (and my degree. EXCITEMENT!) I have to do these things:

- present my paper for my senior seminar
- do some ridiculous group presentation
- write an essay and a couple take-homes
- write two exams

How about you guys?


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

Do a 40 minute presentation. Quite a few midterms. ****.


----------



## myshkin (Jan 30, 2010)

I just finished! It felt sooooo amazing.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

oh hell yes to this thread. Goodbye school forever, in 3 weeks. Get my degree and I'll never have to deal with retarded midterms or tests ever again.

Instead of paying to do work now I'm going to get paid for doing work!

I got 3 finals, 4 group presentations, 1 major essay, and 1 test....then dooonnnneeeeeeeeeeeefjklfjdfkljdkld



myshkin said:


> I just finished! It felt sooooo amazing.


you lucky bastich!


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Read 1/2 a textbook in 3 of my classes. Let's just say that I haven't been doing my readings. Oops! I actually don't read ahead of time since I wouldn't be able to remember it if I read too far in advance.

3 more classes and than exams


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

BUMP

Final lecture was today, its been 5 long years, I feel sad in a way...I hope a new chapter in my life starts now


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i agree with the hell yes to this thread!!
to the post above...it's a new chapter for everyone and i can't wait 
congratulations to those that have finished...i'm not quite there yet- few more weeks left!


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

6 weeks to go until I finish my first year, I cannot wait for the summer! I feel frazzled already although I know the real work hasn't even begun yet. Just have to finish up one essay, write another and do 3 exams and then freedom for 4 months. :clap


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm done all that other crap and now I just need to write an exam on Monday. Yessssssss.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Hmm..
I actually don't want this semester to end,but that's because I'm in Australia and when the semester is done I have to go back to the small ****ty place I live in back in Norway.I am dreading it.
All though I will be happy when my exams are done,but the semester doesn't end here before 5th july.
Not sure about exams yet,so not sure if I get off before that or not.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

2 RESEARCH PAPERS :bah
3 minute persuasive speech :cry
100+ pages of hardcore philosophy reading (Kant - Critique of Pure Reason....death)


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

Sociology exam (joke class, probably will end up with an A+)
One last history paper on the effect of revolutions in Europe on the revolutions in the Caribbean
Finance exam
Chemistry final

Can't wait to get out of college. I hate this place. A complete living hell for me. I hate everyone. Everybody is so critical of everything I do, and I have no friends.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

I got a big speech for public speaking and exams for public speaking, history, and math. I just hope that I get a C in public speaking, because if I don't pass, then I won't be able to get financial aid for next semester, which would really suck.


----------



## myshkin (Jan 30, 2010)

counterfeit self said:


> BUMP
> 
> Final lecture was today, its been 5 long years, I feel sad in a way...I hope a new chapter in my life starts now


maybe this isn't the place to ask, but what are your plans? I am a 3rd year student, pretty close to being done, and I am really nervous about graduating.


----------



## ryanb (Nov 16, 2009)

*


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

myshkin said:


> maybe this isn't the place to ask, but what are your plans? I am a 3rd year student, pretty close to being done, and I am really nervous about graduating.


Going to have 2 months off to generally rest up and exercise/eat well to get back into physical shape, then I'm going to california with my sister for a 1 week trip as a graduation gift from parents (they pay for ticket). I'll be looking for a job in the meantime in the oil/gas industry (my degree is Bcomm in oil/gas project management concentration) Then I'll start working and saving up money, to pay off a couple debts and generally make a financial nest for myself so I can get ready to move out of my parents home someday.

What is your degree in? You shouldn't be nervous about graduating, besides you'll be paid to do work instead of paying to do work, haha!


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Six days til I'm halfway finished with my degree. 

-5 exams
-one portfolio


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

Now I have the final countdown song stuck in my head! It's the final countdown...
Hm, ive got to do so much more, there isn't even a place to start. I think I won't think about it...and then I won't get stressed out. One day at a time right?


----------



## kikyoumiko (Nov 24, 2009)

Next week is finals week, I have four exams within Monday-Wednesday morning and I'm done for the spring semester! But then it's a week and a half of break, and then 6 weeks of summer classes because my stupid state requires 9 hours of summer classes because I didn't pass any of my AP exams. >=( Oh well, at least I'm done with all those damn chemistry and biology classes!


----------



## Andy43 (Feb 9, 2010)

Just got done with a presentation. Boy does it feel good to get those done with! And I think I'm getting better at them, I didn't go into a panic attack this time! 

Now only exams left.


----------



## myshkin (Jan 30, 2010)

counterfeit self said:


> Going to have 2 months off to generally rest up and exercise/eat well to get back into physical shape, then I'm going to california with my sister for a 1 week trip as a graduation gift from parents (they pay for ticket). I'll be looking for a job in the meantime in the oil/gas industry (my degree is Bcomm in oil/gas project management concentration) Then I'll start working and saving up money, to pay off a couple debts and generally make a financial nest for myself so I can get ready to move out of my parents home someday.
> 
> What is your degree in? You shouldn't be nervous about graduating, besides you'll be paid to do work instead of paying to do work, haha!


That sounds awesome!

Well, I am an international studies major, so um, not really sure what the job prospects will be like. It seems like your degree lends itself to more secure options, but that is just a guess. I know that there are options for me, but it will mean getting an internship first, which will in turn mean talking on the phone, possible presentations, interviews, etc. Haha, it will definitely be nice to get paid to work...if I can find work that is.:afr


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I am DONE.

Now I just need to wait until the middle of June so I can get that nice piece of paper to hang on my wall. I'm sort of tempted to make copies so I can have one in every room.


----------



## myshkin (Jan 30, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

^Yes, well done! It must feel great to have it all complete.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

That's a _huge_ accomplishment.

Congratulations Pita.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

myshkin said:


> That sounds awesome!
> 
> Well, I am an international studies major, so um, not really sure what the job prospects will be like. It seems like your degree lends itself to more secure options, but that is just a guess. I know that there are options for me, but it will mean getting an internship first, which will in turn mean talking on the phone, possible presentations, interviews, etc. Haha, it will definitely be nice to get paid to work...if I can find work that is.:afr


That sounds like a prestigious degree. Maybe you'll work for the UN someday, Myshkin the Secretary General, move over Ban Ki Moon haha!



pita said:


> I am DONE.
> 
> Now I just need to wait until the middle of June so I can get that nice piece of paper to hang on my wall. I'm sort of tempted to make copies so I can have one in every room.


Gratz Pita! I have ONE thing left to hand in (15 page essay by next week) and I'll be in the same boat as you. I'll be done with the "system" forever.


----------



## myshkin (Jan 30, 2010)

counterfeit self said:


> That sounds like a prestigious degree. Maybe you'll work for the UN someday, Myshkin the Secretary General, move over Ban Ki Moon haha!


Haha, Myshkin the Secretary General, I like the sounds of that.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Two more exams heyoooooo.

Then a whole weekend off before next semester starts!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

My exams start next week, it just dawned on me today. I can't wait to be finished, this year tested my mental agility to the limit and i failed on that front! But the year was horrible, and i really dislike the course so i feel that all my hardship wasn't even worth the tears. Anyway, to summarise my dreadful year, i had: 3 group projects, 2 group assignments, 3 individual assignments, a thesis, 4 exams at christmas, 3 exams in the next few weeks and 4 presentations.

I'm saying a fond farewell to 4 years, and tbh i'm so glad its all come to an end - i'm not too worried about what job i get in the near future, i just want out of that course!!


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Hello22 said:


> My exams start next week, it just dawned on me today.* I can't wait to be finished, this year tested my mental agility to the limit *and i failed on that front! But the year was horrible, and i really dislike the course so i feel that all my hardship wasn't even worth the tears. Anyway, to summarise my dreadful year, i had: 3 group projects, 2 group assignments, 3 individual assignments, a thesis, 4 exams at christmas, 3 exams in the next few weeks and 4 presentations.
> 
> I'm saying a fond farewell to 4 years, and tbh i'm so glad its all come to an end - i'm not too worried about what job i get in the near future, i just want out of that course!!


ditto. I am incredibly burnt out. Waiting for the third year to end, another 8 weeks remain. Then onto year four after a week long break



pita said:


> I am DONE.
> 
> Now I just need to wait until the middle of June so I can get that nice piece of paper to hang on my wall. *I'm sort of tempted to make copies so I can have one in every room.*


:teeth
congrats!:clap


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Hello22 said:


> My exams start next week, it just dawned on me today. I can't wait to be finished, this year tested my mental agility to the limit and i failed on that front! But the year was horrible, and i really dislike the course so i feel that all my hardship wasn't even worth the tears. Anyway, to summarise my dreadful year, i had: 3 group projects, 2 group assignments, 3 individual assignments, a thesis, 4 exams at christmas, 3 exams in the next few weeks and 4 presentations.
> 
> I'm saying a fond farewell to 4 years, and tbh i'm so glad its all come to an end - i'm not too worried about what job i get in the near future, i just want out of that course!!


You said that you had a horrible year. When I read your post all that I saw was how much you had accomplished. That's awesome!


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Thought about and wrote out my future plans in sig. Waiting for the day I can say I am done.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

SAgirl said:


> You said that you had a horrible year. When I read your post all that I saw was how much you had accomplished. That's awesome!


Aw Thanks SAgirl, but unfortunately it tested me mentally that i look back and see, well, nothing. Its like a dark cloud was cast over my final year in uni and i will always look back and hate the course i decided to put myself through. Maybe i'm being a bit OTT but at the moment that's the way i see it - a failure of a year.


----------



## Brit90 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ah, I can't wait for this semester of college to be over! Don't get me wrong, I really love my classes, but I took way too many this semester, resulting in a lot of stress and panicking. 

Seeing that I'm going to college for Illustration, I don't really have any final tests or anything, but more huge projects. 

- Plan, draw out and shade a two page comic strip, using all the different kinds of perspectives we've learned through out the year. 
-Figure drawing.
- Write an essay on the artistic compositions within certain video games.
-Plan, draw out and color in Painter 11 a storybook cover of our own design
-More Figure drawing!


----------



## Madbritt (Nov 12, 2008)

Classes are over! 
All that's left is exam week!
What I've got left:
-Record an artist statement
-Study for art history
-write another artist statement
-study for math for liberal arts


----------

